# The perfect espresso



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

This guy could be on to something


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Putting your portafilter in the freezer. Haven't seen or hears o that before...

Any one tried it?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the piss has well and truly been taken there


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the 45 degree tamp


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very surprised he didn't use frozen green coffee too.

We all know that is the secret to the perfect espresso...


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Hee Hee, I think the result might have been just as effective with frozen green Birds Eye peas


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, some real peaberry


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I like to poke a smiley face into my grind before hammering it with my tamper in a fit of range until there is about approx 1/3 of the coffee remaining. I find focussing on a hated enemy works especially well at this step. Hmmmm the sweet taste of imaginary revenge!


----------



## Camping (Jan 31, 2011)

Interpretive dance seems to work quite well for me, I think it has something to do with energy waves.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Remember to put metal foil on your head to stop the negative waves getting through


----------

